# IPA Panel Wipe Down



## Kevbmw330

Hi

After taking some advice about Micro Marring. I have been advised to clean the panel down with IPA. I have no knowledge relating to this so I would be greatfull for some advice. I have found some on ebay described as IPA 125ml bottle isopropanol Alcohol 99%.

Will this be okay for wiping down a panel between stages of polishing.
Will I need to dilute this before spraying on to the paint work.


----------



## slineclean

I would look at Gtechniq panel wipe chap :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ion-sprays/gtechniq-panel-wipe/prod_1260.html


----------



## lowejackson

There is a big thread on here by Mike Phillips which goes into a lot of detail but he suggests a dilution rate of 1:5 should be safe and effective


----------



## tricky tree

lowejackson said:


> There is a big thread on here by Mike Phillips which goes into a lot of detail but he suggests a dilution rate of 1:5 should be safe and effective


You beat me to it...

Here


----------



## lowejackson

tricky tree said:


> You beat me to it...
> 
> Here


That is the one :thumb: although he did an identical one here as well.


----------



## lowejackson

Kevbmw330, forgot to add there are alternatives to IPA such as CarPro Eraser et al


----------



## Kevbmw330

Thanks everyone. So mix it 1 to 5 and spray on. Wipe it down with a microfibre towel.
I think I can manage that.
It does look like its a cost effective way to go compared to the Carpro Eraser. I presume the end result will be the same.


----------



## lowejackson

Kevbmw330 said:


> Thanks everyone. So mix it 1 to 5 and spray on. Wipe it down with a microfibre towel.
> I think I can manage that.
> It does look like its a cost effective way to go compared to the Carpro Eraser. I presume the end result will be the same.


Yes, just spray and wipe. IPA is effective but has no lubrication so be gentle with the wiping. A commercial product would give more lubrication.


----------



## Kevbmw330

Cheers will do. I will get back with an update when I get the chance to try it.
Hopefully I will have the marring sorted out.


----------



## superd

+1 for gtec panel wipe it will remove anything, terrific stuff


----------



## podgas

superd said:


> +1 for gtec panel wipe it will remove anything, terrific stuff


Gets my Vote :wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

15.00. quid for half a litre of Gtech PW!? No thanks...
Get yourself 5l of U-Pol for 15.99. I've used this for years along with Spies Hecker:thumb: http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/upol-panel-wipe


----------



## Rayner

Tbf the Gtech PW is AWESOME compared to normal panel wipe, it's without a doubt massively better, it rips everything off with no effort. 

Dried on polish splatter for instance, PW wouldn't touch it after wiping 5 or 6 times....... A light spray of gtech pw and a very very light hand and job done, flawless finish. I won't use anything other than gtech once my gallon of pw is finished and trust me I wouldn't be buying anything I think is overpriced lol :thumb:


----------



## superd

Yes gtech pw is overpriced but you get what you pay for imo


----------



## Kevbmw330

*Ipa*

Just to update this topic.
I took delivery of the IPA and mixed it 1 to 5 with distilled water.
I used a spray bottle and some clean microfibre cloths. I wiped down the panel in preparation to start polishing again.
To my amazement what I thought was micro marring virtually disappeared. 
It looks like the oils from the menzerna were still on the car that I had freshly waxed.
It just goes to show how important it is to wipe the panels down in between polishing.
I gave it another polish with the menzerna SF 4500 and have got a fantastic finish.
:thumb:


----------



## charlie20vt

Is G techniq better than
Car pro erasor


----------



## Rayner

charlie20vt said:


> Is G techniq better than
> Car pro erasor


Much better!


----------



## James0911

rayner said:


> Much better!


Much much much better indeed!


----------



## superd

charlie20vt said:


> Is G techniq better than
> Car pro erasor


No comparison, ive seen a demo done thats why I would give my opinion gtech beats both cp eraser and 50/50 ipa and distilled water


----------



## FatTony

Kevbmw330 said:


> Just to update this topic.
> I took delivery of the IPA and mixed it 1 to 5 with distilled water.
> I used a spray bottle and some clean microfibre cloths. I wiped down the panel in preparation to start polishing again.
> To my amazement what I thought was micro marring virtually disappeared.
> It looks like the oils from the menzerna were still on the car that I had freshly waxed.
> It just goes to show how important it is to wipe the panels down in between polishing.
> I gave it another polish with the menzerna SF 4500 and have got a fantastic finish.
> :thumb:


Mate car looks good.
Where did you get the IPA from?
Ive tried to find it locally with no luck..


----------



## jamie_s

DJ X-Ray said:


> 15.00. quid for half a litre of Gtech PW!? No thanks...
> Get yourself 5l of U-Pol for 15.99. I've used this for years along with Spies Hecker:thumb: http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/upol-panel-wipe


Beat me to it! Won't get better bang for your buck imo!


----------



## FatTony

jamie_s said:


> Beat me to it! Won't get better bang for your buck imo!


Do you use the slow or fast actioned panel wipe?

Thanks.


----------



## FatTony

FatTony said:


> Do you use the slow or fast actioned panel wipe?
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone help me with this one as I intend to buy some. 
Thanks..


----------



## Rayner

FatTony said:


> Anyone help me with this one as I intend to buy some.
> Thanks..


Benefits of fast are that in winter you don't have to wait and wait for it to flash and the slow CAN end up with smearing occasionally in extreme cold temps

Benefits of slow are that in summer the fast CAN flash before it's had time to work properly.

Take your pick, if you don't get on with it go for the other :thumb:


----------



## FatTony

So slow will be OK for summer as thats going to be the time I polish cars.

Is it spray on, leave for a minute and wipe off with a MF towel?

Thanks.


----------



## Rayner

FatTony said:


> So slow will be OK for summer as thats going to be the time I polish cars.
> 
> Is it spray on, leave for a minute and wipe off with a MF towel?
> 
> Thanks.


Personal preference really but spray loads and wipe instantly, this is when the difference between slow and fast comes to light, once you've wipe off the excess the stuff that remains on the panel will evaporate, either slowly or quickly.


----------



## Kevbmw330

IPA is available on ebay just search IPA.
I got a small bottle £4 something for 125ml then mix it with some water and add to a spray bottle.
This will last ages and worked a treat for me.

Here is the link.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261454253958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Mashburn

If you was applying a glaze after m205, would you do a panel wipe before or after the glaze?


----------



## MagpieRH

lowejackson said:


> There is a big thread on here by Mike Phillips which goes into a lot of detail but he suggests a dilution rate of 1:5 should be safe and effective


Just read the linked article, and though he says he had in the past used 1:5 and had seen it suggested, what you really want is a *10% IPA mix* so the actual dilution depends on the strength of the IPA. If you've got the 99% stuff the OP asked about originally, then you're looking at 1:9 or 1:10 mix with water.


----------



## lowejackson

MagpieRH said:


> Just read the linked article, and though he says he had in the past used 1:5 and had seen it suggested, what you really want is a *10% IPA mix* so the actual dilution depends on the strength of the IPA. If you've got the 99% stuff the OP asked about originally, then you're looking at 1:9 or 1:10 mix with water.


Good point


----------



## allenk4

In the USA, Isoprophyl Alcohol (IPA) is available at the grocery store, pharmacy

I suppose it is over there as well

Careful...you can't drink it

Mike Phillips at _AutoGeek_ is not a big fan of IPA wipe downs these days, due to the lack of lubrication provided by IPA * DI water solution. I believe he uses a product from _Wurths_.

In my opinion, the only reasons to do a "wipe down" are:

- After a compounding or polishing step to determine what you have really accomplished

- If suggested by a coating manufacturer prior to application of their product

It is not necessary and may be counter productive to do a wipe down prior to application of a glaze, wax or most sealants.

Manufacturers will often suggest that if you stay within their "Family" of polishes, that a wipe down is not required prior to application of their coating or sealant product.

_OptiCoat 2.0 w/ Optimum Hyper Polish

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant w/ Wolfgang Finishing Glaze_


----------



## lowejackson

allenk4 said:


> .......Manufacturers will often suggest that if you stay within their "Family" of polishes, that a wipe down is not required prior to application of their coating or sealant product.
> 
> _OptiCoat 2.0 w/ Optimum Hyper Polish
> 
> Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant w/ Wolfgang Finishing Glaze_


You make a good point about the advantage of using products from the same firm. I really like the Optimum products, one of the things which directly relates to this thread is they can be removed by a damp cloth so no need for IPA


----------



## Kevlar

Used car pro eraser the weekend to remove some hologram type marks i think were left behind by wax or qd i used a few weeks ago - great stuff.


----------



## -Raven-

superd said:


> Yes gtech pw is overpriced but you get what you pay for imo


its just about all ethanol......


----------



## -Raven-

superd said:


> No comparison, ive seen a demo done thats why I would give my opinion gtech beats both cp eraser and 50/50 ipa and distilled water


what makes you think it cleans better?


----------



## suspal

superd said:


> No comparison, ive seen a demo done thats why I would give my opinion gtech beats both cp eraser and 50/50 ipa and distilled water


Compare G-Technique with the like's of i.e 7010 U-POL ETC AND THEY KICK G-Techniques Butt imo,to compare pw to Ipa isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Choppy

Envy filler killer is good to and doesn't stink


----------



## superd

-Raven- said:


> what makes you think it cleans better?


Because it was demonstrated infront of my eyes by a highly experienced and reputable detailer.


----------



## superd

suspal said:


> Compare G-Technique with the like's of i.e 7010 U-POL ETC AND THEY KICK G-Techniques Butt imo,to compare pw to Ipa isn't a fair comparison.


I will have to give the upol stuff a go tbh I rated gtec pw as I saw it put up against the ipa and eraser


----------



## -Raven-

superd said:


> Because it was demonstrated infront of my eyes by a highly experienced and reputable detailer.


so just IPA and eraser, but not against panel wipes?


----------



## chillly

Ive been using ipa for years with no problems. PW was always used by body shops for obvious reasons. But for wiping down polished panels ipa works a treat for me. What ever suits use.


----------



## Wingnuts

this might sound stupid guys bur does the u-pol need to be diluted or is it used straight out the tin? cheers


----------



## Alan W

Wingnuts said:


> this might sound stupid guys bur does the u-pol need to be diluted or is it used straight out the tin? cheers


Fill a spray bottle with trigger head straight from the tin. 

Spray onto the panel, let dwell for a few seconds, wipe off with an MF, turn MF and buff dry. :thumb:

Alan W

EDIT: Change MF's frequently to ensure you don't just redistribute the polishing oils, especially if preparing or following with an expensive coating.


----------



## Wingnuts

awesome cheers buddy


----------



## superd

-Raven- said:


> so just IPA and eraser, but not against panel wipes?


From what I can remember there was panel wipes in the line up, or I think they was panel wipes, brand names I cant for the life of me think of, although I could be wrong. I'm no expert as I've said before, all I can offer is what I've seen with my own eyes


----------

